

What does Paul Graham think of Quora joining the next YC batch? - yuhong
http://www.quora.com/Paul-Graham/What-does-Paul-Graham-think-of-Quora-joining-the-next-YC-batch?share=1

======
yuhong
Considering this:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4503910](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4503910)

